# Mower Deck model 1730



## Rickalony (Mar 30, 2011)

Help, I am bidding on this like new mower deck, and won't be able to pick it up. Either someone can out bid me or I can sell it to you very cheap. It's located in Wisconsin.
thanks,

Rick


----------



## Rickalony (Mar 30, 2011)

Correction...moidel17350


----------

